# مراحل إنتاج الخل ثم الإيثانول من التمور



## abue tycer (30 يونيو 2010)

مراحل إنتاج الإيثانول من التمور​إن السكريات الموجودة في التمور، تؤهلها لإنتاج الإيثانول عالي النقاوة، فظروف إجراء هذا التفاعل تتطلب وجود سكريات في المادة الأولية بتركيز أدنى قدرة 8%. لكي تتم عملية التخمير اللاهوائية والحصول على الإيثانول، تم تحويله إلى المنتج النهائي، وهو الخل الذي يحتوي على 4% من حامض الخليك ch3cooh.
لقد بينت التجارب المخبرية، أن مكونات التمر، تعتبر مثالية للحصول على الإيثانول، فنسبة المواد الصلبة غير السكرية في عصير التمر بعد تنقيته، أقل بكثير منها في المصادر النباتية الأخرى، كذلك فإن ارتفاع تركيز المواد السكرية في التمر ووجود مواد غذائية للخميرة فيه، تضفي عليه ميزات إيجابية تجعل عملية الحصول على الإيثانول منه تتم بكفاءة عالية.

وتمر مراحل إنتاج الإيثانول من التمر عمومًا بلاث خطوات رئيسة هي:

1ـ تحضير عصير التمر:

ويطلق عليها اسم الاستخلاص، وهي عملية فصل فيزيوكيميائية تخضع لقوانين كتلة المواد، والهدف منها الحصول على عصير تمر بتركيز مواد صلبة ذائبة مقداره 19%، وألياف بنسبة لا تتجاوز 8%، ولإنجاز ذلك تستعمل أحواض خاصة تحتوي على ماء ساخن بدرجة حرارة من مدى 80 إلى 85 درجة سلسيوس، بوجود خلاط واسطوانات تدار بمحركاتها، لفصل النوى والشوائب عن التمر، وكذلك لإذابة السكريات الموجودة في التمر.

وفي هذه المرحلة يجب المحافظة على درجة الحرارة ضمن المدى الحراري السابق، فعند انخفاض درجة حرارة المزيج، يؤدي ذلك إلى فقدان بعض السكريات الموجودة في التمر، أما عند زيادتها فوق 85%، فإن بعض السكريات تتحول إلى مركبات أخرى، كما يظهر الميثانول بسبب تحول البكتين الموجود في التمر، كذلك ينبغي الانتباه إلى لزوجة المحلول المتشكل، أي النسبة بين التمر والماء، فعند زيادة اللزوجة، قد يحدث انسداد للأنابيب الناقلة للمزيج، أما عند زيادة كمية الماء بالمقارنة بكمية التمر، فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى انخفاض الكفاءة التشغيلية للأجهزة وزيادة في الكلفة المادية التشغيلية، وقد بينت الحسابات الكيميائية أن نسبة 19% من المادة الصلبة إلى السائلة تعتبر مناسبة، مع ضبط سرعة مرور المزيج في الأنابيب الناقلة، والتحكم الدقيق في زمن مكوث الخليط في حوض الاستخلاص والتي تقدر بحوالي 15 دقيقة، وسرعة خلط تبلغ 23 دورة / دقيقة، يعقب تلك المرحلة، مرور المزيج على مناخل خاصة، تعمل عل الطرد المركزي، لفصل النوى عن المحلول المتكون، ثم ينقل المزيج إلى منخل آخر ذي فتحات صغيرة لفصل الألياف الخشنة، والتي يتم نقلها إلى اسطوانة لولبية متحركة لغسل تلك الألياف من جديد بالماء لاستخلاص السكر العالق فيها قبل التخلص منها.

2ـ تخمير عصير التمر:

ويتم في هذه العملية تحويل السكريات إلى إيثانول وثاني أكسيد الكربون بالاستعانة ببعض الخمائر الخاصة وفق المعادلة التالية:​c6h12o6 2c2h5oh + 2co2​ولتشريع عملية التخمير، يتم إضافة أحد مركبات الفسوفات اللاعضوية، والتي سوف تتحول لاحقًا إلى فوسفات عضوية، مع ضرورة الانتباه إلى أن التفاعل السابق يتم ضمن ظروف محكمة، فتغير درجة الحرارة وارتفاعها، يؤدي إلى تشكل بعض المركبات العضوية، كالألدهايدات، وتستغرق عملية تخمير عصير التمر حوالي 24 ساعة.

3ـ مرحلة التقطير:

وتهدف هذه العملية إلى الحصول على الإيثانول بتركيز لا يقل عن 96%، وبالرغم من وجود عدد كبير من المركبات الكيميائية في مزيج التمر المتخمر، إلا أن التفاوت في درجات غليان تلك المواد، يلعب دورًا حاسمًا في فصل الإيثانول الذي تبلغ درجة غليانة 78.3 سلسيوس، وتتم عملية التقطير داخل أبراج خاصة بذلك، وقد يتفاوت عددها، من برجين إلى خمسة أبراج تبعًا لحجم المصنع ورأس ماله، ويتم خلال تلك العملية نقل المزيج من برج إلى آخر لزيادة تركيز الإيثانول للوصول إلى تركيز يبلغ حوالي 96% في البرج الأخير.

يتم في البرج الأول، فصل الإيثانول عن المواد الثقيلة والخميرة والشوائب المختلفة، حيث يتم الحصول على إيثانول بتركيز 50% فقط، ثم ينقل ناتج اتقطير إلى البرج الثاني، ثم إلى البرج الثالث وهكذا، لرفع تركيز الإيثانول والتخلص من الماء في كل مرحلة من مراحل عملية التقطير، والتي تتم ضمن ظروف تشغيلية محكمة ووفق منحنيات الاتزان الديناميكي لكل من البخار والسائل.

إن الحصول على الإيثانول من التمر، يعتبر في الواقع عملية كيميائية صناعية مهمة للغاية، فالإيثانول يعتبر مادة كيميائية تستخدم في العديد من الصناعات، ولها استعمالات طبية مهمة، كما تعتبر مادة أولية لإنتاج الخل الذي بدوره سيتم استخدامه لإنتاج الحرير الصناعي المطلوب محليًا وعالميًا بشكل كبير.​


----------



## farouq dabag (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (30 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح المفيد وننتظر المزيد .......


----------

